# Ross Jacobs?



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Heard of this guy today and did some basic research- he may be doing a clinic up our way. Seems like good, common sense horsemanship, but was wondering if anyone had some thoughts or experiences with him? Very interested in participating in a clinic. Have any Aussies here dealt with him? I like that he doesn't seem to be interested in being 'big time', and handles clinics more like private lessons- at least an hour of one on one.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have never heard of him but, my advice is simple, go. You can always learn something from anybody, even if it is what NOT to do.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm definitely going, assuming I don't have to sell any organs to pay for it! Although I would rather have a 'good things to do' experience, the what not to dos are just as helpful. Was hoping someone might be able to help me get a feel for which experience I'll be paying for!


----------



## Fancy That (Jun 10, 2011)

Love Ross Jacobs. 

My own trainer introduced him back in the 90's to Harry Whitney. Harry Whitney is also amazing.

I've cliniced with Ross, and audited. He is one of the best horseman - hands down.

He'll be back here in CA this summer and I'll be clinicing with him again! He really looks at things from the horses' point of view and with the intent to give a horse CLARITY. 

He and Harry Whitney want to ensure you get a real change, on the inside, from the horse. That there is clarity, understanding, confidence from the horse, based on YOUR clear, consistent communication.

Follow his blog or read articles....your horse will thank you.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Glad for the good review. The clinic is in September. I'm sending in my deposit as soon as I can pick which horse I'm bringing! So many choices, and I really have no idea what horses I am going to be dealing with by then. I suppose I can always change my mind and just resend coggins and rabies though!


----------

